# So What Do You Think?



## Pr0GameFreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Lets get to what i use my computer for.. Internet, online gaming (starcraft2, diablo3) and that's about it..

Well i think about it everyday. I want to upgrade my CPU and MoBo. Now here are two CPUs i was looking at:

Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX

Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz 6 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDT90ZFBGRBOX

I think i am leaning more towards the first one because it is cheaper and i heard its not really needed to have a six-core processor right now.

As for a MoBo i was looking into:

Newegg.com - ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-880GA-UD3H AM3 AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
(Was recommended this item by someone)

What i have in my computer now:

Newegg.com - Logitech S-220 17 Watts 2.1 Multimedia Speaker System - Speakers
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

Now i posted these items because i know my motherboard has to have the ports for these items and what not.
So i am wondering what CPU and MoBo you guys recommend. For CPU i am most likely leaning towards the quad-core. But i would like you guys input on this. What MoBo is best, and if they are compatible for the items i already have and going to buy. In the near future i am looking forward to possibly buying a Sound Card, some more memory, a SDD, and other little stuff. I am going to stick with an AMD for CPU tho, cause intels are to expensive. Thanks for the help. Hopefully this is the right thread for this.. unless i should've posted this on the Building section.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I would go with the Quad core you suggested.... I actually own the Hex core you suggested and it is awesome but I only ever use its full potential when video rendering...

As for the mobo... You already have a graphics card so there is no need for onboard video...

soo... I would go with the last one....
Just to sum things up... Here would be my choice:

*CPU:* Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX

*MOBO:* Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

As for your next upgrade... what are your current system specs? (HDD/RAM/ETC)

Edit... I will go ahead and move this to building.... will get more attention there :grin:


----------



## Pr0GameFreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Ha, thanks for moving it. I guess i didn't look at the MoBos about it coming with a video card, woops haha. and my current system specs are..

Operating System
MS Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit SP2
CPU
Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 @ 2.80GHz 42 °C
Wolfdale 45nm Technology
RAM
4.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 398MHz (6-6-6-18)
Motherboard
Dell Inc. 0G679R (Socket 775) 40 °C
Graphics
DELL S2209W ([email protected])
AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series 
Hard Drives
488GB Western Digital WDC WD5000AAKS-75A7B2 ATA Device (SATA) 42 °C
Optical Drives
HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GH30N ATA Device
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio

i hope thats what u were looking for 

EDIT: if you recommend a product that isnt up there, go for it and tell me  but i will stick with gigabyte or asus for Mobo, and AMD for my CPU


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

With the new Mobo+CPU you will need new RAM...

I would look for a 2x2gb matched pair @ 1333MHz

Also with this upgrade you will need to re-install your operating system...

I suggest upgrading to Win-7 if you have the cash.


----------



## Pr0GameFreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah i know i have to upgrade my OS. Yeah i was told a 2x2gb would be good.. any suggest name brand for RAM? also i was thinking of fans for the case or cpu cooler? any suggestions? im on a stock dell 530 case ATM, but im willing to upgrade, any suggested cases? i also want to get a SSD, any name brand suggestions? also sound cards? 
basically just want to know name brand suggestions for these extras, and if so.. ill take a direct link to a specific product. thanks.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Take a look at this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

The $800 build minus the GPU, PSU, and HDD would be perfect for you.

As for ram... I like Corsair, G-skill, Mushkin
HSF - I like Zalman and thermaltake
Cases are all preference.... I currently have a Thermaltake one, I paid extra for the name but I loved the design...

SSD, Look for something sataIII, I have never owned an SSD so don't have preferences.

I am sure if you let this thread sit for a day or two some of the Hardware team will give you really good suggestions.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A new case would be a big plus. OEM cases are not cooling friendly and your I/O plate may not be removable in the Dell case.
SSD's are very expensive st this time and offer little more than faster boot times.
The OEM CPU cooler is fine unless you intend to OC.
Onboard sound is generally more than sufficient. You can always add a card later if you're not satisfied.


----------



## Pr0GameFreak (Aug 23, 2011)

okay thanks a lot guys.. keep the info coming if u have any recommendations or anything else to say, thanks


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

How much cash do you have to put towards this?

Giving us an estimation allows us to suggest you the best hardware for your budget.


----------



## Pr0GameFreak (Aug 23, 2011)

i mean, i dont wanna spend crazy money.. i can afford a top notch computer right now.. but i just want something thats going to satisfy me with performance and play my games the way i want it to.. this might not help much haha, but like what id really like a list of is the recommended brand name for that specific piece of part in my tower.. as we speak, im trying to build up the rest of my tower of the pieces i dont have..

But heres a give or take on what id like.. the links i posted is what i have already.. besides the CPU, but my mind is on that.

Motherboard - Most 110$
CPU - Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX
GPU - Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
Ram - 2x2gb Most 50$
Case - Most 100
PSU - Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply
DvD Rom Drive - not to worried about right now
CPU Cooler - I heard mine comes with one, but id probably buy another for about Most 50?
Hard Drive - Ive found 1TB HD for about 60-70$ So Just shoot me with a good name brand for this or ill spend 80bucks at most for one..
I am looking to buy a SSD, ive found one for 130.. so around that ill pay.

EDIT: On the case, id like a cool looking one? haha.. like mayb a side window.. or lighting (but i think i saw u can add lighting around it) and yeah. haha thanks


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Mobo... This is cheap and has a lot of great features: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-870A-USB3 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

The case is all preference...

If it was me I would get something like this: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 912 RC-912-KKN1 Black SECC/ ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

RAM... What I use right now is currently out of stock but look for something from G-skill corsair or mushkin at 1333MHz or 1600 MHz

Hard drive I would get a WD Black drive....
1 TB: Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
750GB: Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD7502AAEX 750GB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

How Big of an SSD are you looking for? Check these ones out: Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Hard Drives, SSD, Internal SSD, SATA III


----------



## Pr0GameFreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah on the SSD i dont think i want to spend more then like 130? But im going to go ahead and put all the parts together, let you guys see it.. and see what you guys think. keep coming with the ideas though, i like it. thanks.

EDIT: BTW, what is a good name brand for SSD? Thanks.


----------



## Pr0GameFreak (Aug 23, 2011)

*What to look for in a HDD?*

I see a lot of people recommending WD name brand for HDD.. What specs should i look forn in a HDD? If possible recommend me some.. im building a pc.. gonna be using it for starcraft2 and diablo3.. and obviously internet.. thanks.. also would like to buy an SSD, what naame brand for that, and what specs should i look for? thank you.


----------



## Pr0GameFreak (Aug 23, 2011)

*CPU cooler?*

As a CPU i will be buying:
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX
as a CPU cooler, what should i buy? any recommended name brand? and any specs i should look for? thanks alot.


----------



## Pr0GameFreak (Aug 23, 2011)

*Which Ram stick?*

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Vengeance 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 Desktop Memory Model CMZ4GX3M2A1600C9
Recommend UseHigh Performance or Gaming Memory

Newegg.com - G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ
Recommend UseHigh Performance or Gaming Memory

Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL

I Will be playing starcraft2 and diablo3.. i read a lot of people saying that a 4b (2x2gb) duel channel kit is all i need. 8gb is too much and not necessary. So i think ima stick with one of the first two ram sticks, considering their recommended use is for high performance or gaming memory. So let me know what you guys think and if u have something better to offer, please show me. thanks


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: CPU cooler?*

The stock Phenom II heatsink and fan is quite adequate. In fact, if you examine the cooler reviews you will find that the stock cooler at maximum fan speed matches most of the aftermarket coolers in cooling. The caveat here is "maximum fan speed." The stock cooler can get pretty loud and an aftermarket one might be quieter.

Here are two sites that review CPU heatsinks and fans based on their quietness and cooling performance.

Cooling | silentpcreview.com
FrostyTech - Best Heat Sinks & PC Cooling Reviews


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Which Ram stick?*

your system will run better with 2x2GB as those will run in dual channel mode.. with one stick you're in a single channel 4GB mode which is slower than 2x2GB dual channel


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: What to look for in a HDD?*

Here's a recent article on SSDs:

Best SSDs For The Money: August 2011 : Best SSDs For The Money: August Updates

Storage Review also has a performance leader board:

Leaderboard - Best Hard Drives & SSDs | StorageReview.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Which Ram stick?*

Crucial RAM is commonly the best option for OEM PC's t help insure compatibility.
A 2X2GBMmatched pair is more than enough "IF" your Mobo can use it.
RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


----------



## Pr0GameFreak (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Which Ram stick?*

well im replacing my case anyways.. i will be buying a new case.. im just tryna get my pieces together.. so i know what to get.. so lets think in the sense of these ram sticks are going in a new setup.


----------



## Pr0GameFreak (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: CPU cooler?*

i will be putting it in a gigabyte mother board most likely.
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

OR 

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Which Ram stick?*

That is somewhat dependent oin the Mobo. Do you know the Brand name & Model Number of the Mobo you will be using?
A 2X2GB matched pair of good quality RAM will be good for any game and most all apps. G.Skill-Mushkin-Corsair are good performance RAM.


----------



## Pr0GameFreak (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Which Ram stick?*

ill be using a gigabyte GA-970A-D3 or GA-970A-UD3.. still undecided.. cause one board has like 3 more thigns the other.. and i wonder if those things really matter..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Multiple threads on components for this new build merged into this thread.


----------



## Pr0GameFreak (Aug 23, 2011)

if u want.. close this thread.. i made a new one.. with more info and new items.. we can get into that.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Which Ram stick?*



Pr0GameFreak said:


> ill be using a gigabyte GA-970A-D3 or GA-970A-UD3.. still undecided.. cause one board has like 3 more thigns the other.. and i wonder if those things really matter..


The UD3 has better voltage regulator circuitry and a heatsink for the MOSFETS (a component of said circuitry). It has an IEEE 1394 port on the back and an internal header for another so that you can one at the front panel (pretty handy if you have, say audio-visual equipment with this interface). It also has internal USB 3.0 headers for a front-panel USB 3.0 application (this is more for tech of a few of years from now than anything you would probably buy now).

Note: I thought I posted this already but it may have gotten lost somewhere in the merge.


----------

